# Working horse questions



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

If it's shoe sucking off mud than any horse is going to have trouble moving any wagon. The mud will build up on the wheels to the point that they won't turn. In snow with a sled, a horse could easily move hay up a hill. If you can do it with a single horse or need a team is going to depend upon the weight of the load. Taking a 1500# round bale up a hill will take a team. If you're only moving a few small squares (in the mud) one horse should be able to do it. Fashion some type of skiff out of rubber or aluminum that will slide on top of the mud and not sink in. (no runners or wheels to sink in).

Don't underestimate the pulling power of ponies. My Fjord can outpull every draft he's come up against.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If you get a jon boat you can go fishing also. An air boat might possibly fly across the mud. How about big foot. so you can stay on top of the mud


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

The MUDs not really deep or clay like. It's more greasy and there is a solid base under. That's why it's so hard with a truck or even tracked machines. It's just slimy. That's what got me thinking about a boat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

A hafflinger is a small draft and pretty powerful. Consider that breed. We have 2.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I have considered hafys. Actually, there's A Haflinger breeder maybe a 1/2 mile from our house. They have at least 50 head during summer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

what ever you decide on ,you might think about one with a wind on brake so if your walking at the side of the cart and you think the horse is in trouble you can apply it and stop the weight pulling him back


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I do not think a Hafflinger could pull a 1500# round bale up a hill, in the mud.
I think you need to rethink this plan.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*useing horses to haul bales of hay*

ill be honest i would agree with taffy clayton and rethink your stratagy on that one the only problem with a boat or a slead would be if it runaway on a hill and if it would drag the horse down if you had no controle over it.
as history with horses in warfair hauling loads in mud should be looked at.
ok you said its like a rice pudding on top and hard underneath you have tryed with a 4x4 truck and a caterpiller machine with no sucess the other issues are will the horse or horses get enough traction will thay slip with a load to or are thay going to be shod with shoes were you can fit studs.
i think you might have to have a long think there my frend.
if it was my money i would build a track to the feilds were the hay has to go so it can be deliverd machaniley.
as i think the horses would flounder trying to get traction on that terain.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Why not wait til the dry season and put in some loads of dirt?


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I am laying stone, well #4 crushed concrete. My thinking is, it might be fun and usefull to have the horse powered option. My first thought was Percheron, I know where there's a few cheap. Actually a pair of dappled sister mares are available, they pull great together, just aren't as big as the owner wants for competitive pulling. Thank y'all for pointing out the risks and concers. Some of which I was aware of and and few that made me think. I'm still considering a pulling/ cart horse and would still like the option of moving hay, among other things, with said horse or horses. Please do keep posting your suggestions and comments.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

